# Cambalache > Que los cumplas muy feliz >  RUBIALES

## MrTrucado

FELICIDADES JUANLU, que grande eres y que artista en todos los aspectos, que pases un feliz día.

----------


## Ritxi

Muchas felicidades, Juanlu! 
Un abrazo muy grandote  :001 005:

----------


## Coloclom

Feliz cumpleaños maestro!

----------


## rubiales

Gracias chicos, que grande sois todos!

----------


## elmoronta

Felicidades Rubiales, espero que hayas pasado un gran d&#237;a! Y que cumplas muchos mas para poder seguir alegrandonos los dias con tu magia!
Un abrazo!

----------


## joweme

Mas vale tarde que nunca. Mis mas gratas felicitaciones Rubiales.

----------


## lalogmagic

Para mi a&#250;n no termina el d&#237;a, as&#237; que llego a tiempo muchas felicidades.

----------


## Jaime Carrasco

Happy Birthday Mr Rubiales xDDD

Un saludo.

----------


## Moss

Me uno a las felicitaciones.

Que cumplas muchos más Maestro.

----------


## cervantes

A destiempo pero....felicidades!!!

----------


## renard

Felicidades

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Felicidades!!!

----------


## Fran Gomez

¡Felicidades Maestro!

----------

